# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Ziekte van Lyme - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Waarom noemt men het de ziekte van Lyme?*
De ziekte van Lyme (spreek uit als "Lijm") is vernoemd naar het stadje Old Lyme in de Verenigde Staten, waar de ziekte in de jaren '70 werd (her)ontdekt en onderzocht.
Eigenlijk is het een verwarrende benaming, alsof ene Dr. Lyme de ziekte zou hebben ontdekt. Maar de ziekte van Lyme is dus niet vernoemd naar een persoon! Vandaar dat de ziekte ook wel Lyme-ziekte of lymeziekte wordt genoemd, vergelijkbaar met het Engelse "Lyme disease". Medici en wetenschappers noemen het vaak Lyme-borreliose of Borreliose, hiermee verwijzend naar de bacterie. In Duitsland noemt men het ook meestal Borreliose. Op het forum is het wel makkelijk om het kortweg Lyme te noemen.

*Wat is de ziekte van Lyme?*
De ziekte van Lyme is een infectieziekte die veroorzaakt wordt door de bacterie Borrelia burgdorferi (Bb). Het is een spiraalvormige bacterie die men een spirocheet noemt. In 1981 ontdekte Willy burgdorfer een nieuwe bacterie in teken, een bacterie die behoort tot het geslacht Borrelia. Vandaar dat de bacterie Borrelia burgdorferi heet. Niet lang daarna werd ook aangetoond dat deze bacterie de veroorzaker van de ziekte van Lyme is.

*Hoe raakt men geïnfecteerd met de Lyme-bacterie?*
De Lyme-bacterie wordt meestal overgedragen door de beet van een geïnfecteerde teek. Teken zijn kleine parasieten die vooral voorkomen in bossen en velden. De teek hecht zich vast in de huid en zuigt zich vol met bloed. Als de teek is geïnfecteerd, dan kunnen de Lyme-bacteriën worden overgedragen naar de mens.
Ook is aangetoond dat een zwangere vrouw die geïnfecteerd is met de Lyme-bacterie, deze kan overdragen op het ongeboren kind.
Andere besmettingswegen die door sommigen worden vermoed, zijn borstvoeding, menselijk en dierlijk contact, bloedzuigende insecten (muggen, vliegen, vlooien), bloedtransfusies en transplantaties, maar deze besmettingswegen zijn (nog) niet wetenschapelijk aangetoond.

*Contact met teken voorkomen*
Tekenbeten voorkomen begint met het contact met teken te voorkomen. 
* In de natuur op de paden blijven. 
Men zou natuurlijk gebieden met teken helemaal kunnen mijden, maar zolang men maar op (verharde) paden blijft, en niet in aanraking komt met grassen, struiken, bomen, e.d., dan is de kans op een tekenbeet waarschijnlijk uiterst klein.
* Bedekkende kleding dragen
Wanneer men wél in aanraking komt met grassen, struiken, bomen, e.d., dan wordt geadviseerd om bedekkende. sluitende kleding te dragen en het hoofd te bedekken, bijv. door de broekspijpen in de sokken te stoppen en een pet op te zetten. Zo wordt in ieder geval direct contact met teken voorkomen.
* Anti-teken middelen
Verder bestaan er verschillende anti-teken middelen, die teken zouden afweren:
-Permethrin: met dit middel kan je je kleding impregneren; je doet het niet op de huid.
-DEET: met dit antimuggenmiddel zouden teken ook op afstand kunnen worden gehouden. Dit middel breng je aan op de huid. Het is verkrijgbaar als lotion, gel, huidspray of huidstift (bekende merken: Autan, Care Plus).
-Dan zijn er ook nog een tekenspray (Natural Tick Deo) en tekenmelk verkrijgbaar.
-Het wordt ook wel beweert dat het eten van knoflook teken op afstand houdt.
* Lichaam controleren op teken
Na mogelijk contact met teken wordt geadviseerd om het lichaam te controleren op de aanwezigheid van teken. Ook hiermee kunnen helaas niet alle tekenbeten worden voorkomen, omdat teken heel klein kunnen zijn en gemist kunnen worden. Met name de larven en nimfen (jonge teekjes), welke kleiner dan een millimeter kunnen zijn.
De teek kan via de benen van een persoon omhoog klimmen en heeft een voorkeur voor warme, vochtige plekjes. De teek nestelt zich dan ook vaak in huidplooien, zoals oksels, liezen, bilnaad en knieholten, of achter het oor, in de hals/nek. Maar een teek kan ook wel gewoon op een been, arm, of de romp, zitten.
* Teken vallen niet uit bomen
Een teek blijft gewoonlijk lager dan een meter boven de grond en kan niet springen of vliegen. Dat een teek zich uit een boom laat vallen als een gastheer langskomt, is waarschijnlijk een misvatting.
Een teek zou wel op het hoofd kunnen komen als men voor een laaghangende tak moet bukken, of als men bijv. een voetbal uit struiken of lang gras oppakt. Ook kan een teek die lager op het lichaam terecht is gekomen, omhoog klimmen naar het hoofd. Een pet maakt het voor teken dan moeilijker om in het haar terecht te komen of op de huid eronder.
Voor kinderen geldt het advies om een pet te dragen des te meer, vanwege hun kleinere lengte en speelse gedrag, zoals van de paden afgaan. Kinderen hebben vaker dan volwassenen een tekenbeet op het hoofd.

*Kunnen huisdieren ook de ziekte van Lyme krijgen?*
Ja, honden en katten kunnen ook de ziekte van Lyme krijgen en paarden, vee en andere dieren waarschijnlijk ook. Honden en katten kunnen heel makkelijk tekenbeten krijgen en deze teken (al dan niet vastzittend) mee naar huis nemen, zodat men zelfs binnenshuis een tekenbeet kan oploen. Behalve voor de hond of de kat, is er dus ook voor de mensen een risico om via huisdieren een tekenbeet te krijgen.

_Bron; Lymenet.nl_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Als de teek niet goed verwijderd is*
Als de teek niet goed verwijderd is, zodanig dat de teek gedeeltelijk verwijderd is, dan ligt het eraan hoe groot het deel is dat is blijven zitten. Als alleen de hypostoom (steeksnuit) of delen ervan achter blijft, dan zorgt dat waarschijnlijk niet of nauwelijks meer voor risico's op een infectie; wel kan het de huid irriteren. Verwijder dit zoals je een splinter zou verwijderen, bijv. met een gesteriliseerde pincet of naald. Door de beetplek nat te maken, kunnen de monddelen ook uit de huid komen.
Maar als de kop van de teek blijft zitten, dan kunnen zich daarin nog de speekselklieren bevinden, met mogelijk ziekteverwekkers. Er is dan dus nog steeds een potentieel risico op besmetting! Probeer het kopstuk daarom alsnog te verwijderen en als het niet lukt, raadpleeg dan een arts.

*Wat te doen met verwijderde teken?*
Ga de teek niet pletten, dit geeft het risico dat ziekteverwekkers uit de teek vrij komen. Spoel teken ook niet door de wc. Als je de teek wilt testen op de aanwezigheid van Borrelia of andere mogelijke ziekteverwekkers, bewaar de teek dan in een afsluitend doosje/kokertje o.i.d. Als je een teek weg wil gooien, gooi dan het (met plakband goed afgesloten) doosje/kokertje buitenshuis bij het vuilnis. Je kan de teek ook tussen dubbelgevouwen plakband doen en dit weggooien. Met plakband kan je ook teken verwijderen die op de huid of op kleding lopen, en het niet goed lukt om de teek met een vinger of een klein voorwerp weg te tikken.

*Documenteer de tekenbeet*
Noteer de naam van de persoon die is gebeten, de datum van verwijderen, de plaats op het lichaam, geschatte duur dat de teek in de huid zat, en hoe de teek was verwijderd. Houd de huid op de plaats van de tekenbeet in de gaten voor het verschijnen van een erythema migrans of andere huiduitslagen.
Het is niet gebruikelijk om preventief antibiotica te geven, maar er zijn wel artsen die dat doen. Het hangt ook af van factoren als de duur dat de teek vastzat, of deze goed verwijderd is, of er meerdere tekenbeten waren, en of de teek getest is en is aangetoond dat de teek geïnfecteerd is met Borrelia of andere ziekteverwekkers.

*Symptomen;*
*Diversiteit van symptomen*
Bij een infectie met de Borrelia-bacterie kan op de plaats van de tekenbeet dagen tot weken erna een rode plek ontstaan, die geleidelijk groter wordt en vaak centraal verbleekt, zodat een ring ontstaat. Deze huidaandoening noemt men een erythema migrans (EM). De EM ziet er niet altijd hetzelfde uit. Zie verder de pagina met informatie over de erythema migrans.
Let op! Niet iedereen die besmet raakt, krijgt een EM.
Verder kan men enige tijd na de tekenbeet griepachtige klachten krijgen, zoals hoofdpijn, stijve nek, koorts, spierpijnen en vermoeidheid. Deze klachten kunnen weer verdwijnen. Als de Lyme-bacterie zich door het lichaam verspreid (dissemineert), kunnen diverse symptomen ontstaan.
De ziekte van Lyme is een multi-systeem ziekte. Het kan leiden tot o.a. neurologische (zenuwstelsel/hersenen), dermatologische (huid), reumatologische (spieren en gewrichten), cardiologische (hart), opthalmologische (ogen) en psychiatrische klachten.

*Lyme Stadia*
Vaak wordt de ziekte van Lyme in 3 stadia ingedeeld, met per stadium specifieke symptomen. Deze indeling moet worden gezien als een model, waarvan de werkelijkheid vaak afwijkt. Per persoon kan de ziekte namelijk heel verschillend verlopen.
 Met stadium 1 bedoelt men meestal een lokale infectie op de plaats van de beet (erythema migrans), alhoewel de spirocheten zich in principe zeer snel door het lichaam kunnen verspreiden.
 Met stadium 2 bedoelt men dan de fase daarna, waaarbij de spirocheten door het lichaam zijn verspreid.
 Met stadium 3 bedoelt men meestal chronische Lyme.

*Lyme-symptomen checklist*
Let op! Veel van deze symptomen zijn algemene klachten, die ook bij andere aandoeningen vóórkomen. Het hebben van een aantal van deze algemene klachten zegt op zichzelf dus niet zo veel. In combinatie met andere aanwijzingen kunnen ze een ondersteuning bieden bij de diagnose.
Verder zijn er per persoon verschillen wat betreft de symptomen, de ernst, de volgorde, etc. De ziekte van Lyme verloopt dus niet bij iedereen op dezelfde wijze.
0. Tekenbeet?
1. Uitslag of andere huidafwijkingen ter plaatse van de tekenbeet (zoals een EM)
2. Huiduitslag op andere plaatsen
3. Haaruitval
4. Onverklaarbare temperatuur-verhoging, koorts
5. Onverklaarbare koude rillingen
6. Onverklaarbare transpiratie, nachtelijke zweetaanvallen
7. Ernstige vermoeidheid (vgl CVS)
8. Frequente infecties (o.a. sinusitis, luchtweginfecties)
9. Klierzwelling (hals, oksels, liezen)
10. Pijnlijke keel
11. Kortademigheid, hoesten
12. Toegenomen intolerantie voor alcohol, kater
13. Maagklachten, buikpijn
14. Verlies van eetlust
15. Veranderde stoelgang (obstipatie, diarree)
16. Onverklaarbare gewichtsverandering > 3 kg
17. Hartkloppingen , overslaan van het hart
18. Pijn in de borstkas, ribben
19. Pijn en/ of zwelling in gewrichten
20. Pijn in (aanhechting van) spieren en pezen (vgl fibromyalgie)
21. Stijfheid in de nek, kraken van de nek
22. Stijfheid van gewrichten en/of rug
23. Hoofdpijn
24. Tintelingen, dove plekken, plaatselijk branderige of stekende pijn
25. Spiertrekkingen in het gezicht of elders
26. Spierkrampen, restless legs
27. Onverklaarbaar trillen of schokken
28. Halfzijdige gezichtsverlamming (Bellse parese)
29. Zwelling rond de ogen
30. Dubbelzien, tunnelzien, moeite met scherp zien
31. Overgevoeligheid voor licht
32. Pijn of jeuk in oren
33. Oorsuizen, zoemen of fluiten
34. Overgevoeligheid voor geluiden
35. Duizeligheid, evenwichtstoornis, toegenomen reisziekte
36. Licht in het hoofd, problemen met staan/ lopen
37. Stemmingswisselingen, prikkelbaarheid, woede-uitbarstingen
38. Somberheid en/of angstigheid, piekeren
39. Problemen met slapen (te weinig, te veel), vermoeid wakker
40. Verwardheid, moeite een gedachtespoor vast te houden
41. Moeite met concentratie, nieuwe informatie begrijpen, begrijpend lezen
42. Vergeetachtigheid, slecht korte-termijn geheugen
43. Oriëntatie problemen (verdwalen, dingen kwijt raken)
44. Problemen met spreken (woorden vinden, verkeerde woorden zeggen, stotteren, slecht articuleren)
45. Geïrriteerde blaas, niet kunnen ophouden van urine of juist moeilijk kunnen plassen.
46. Seksuele functiestoornis, verminderde zin in seks
47. Pijn in de onderbuik
48. Alleen mannen: Pijn in de zaadballen
49. Alleen vrouwen: Melkuitvloed uit de borst (galactorrhea)
50. Alleen vrouwen: Onverklaarde onregelmatige menstruatie

*Diagnose*
*Uitgebreid onderzoek*
De diagnose van de ziekte van Lyme moet gebaseerd zijn op de ziektegeschiedenis, symptomen en resultaten van onderzoeken. Meestal voert men ook testen uit, voornamelijk van het bloed. Deze testen moeten gebruikt worden ter ondersteuning van de diagnose. Helaas baseert men zich in Nederland juist heel sterk op deze testen, terwijl ze vaak ten onrechte negatief zijn.
Behalve het testen van bloed wordt ook wel cerebrospinaal vocht (hersenvocht) getest op o.a. antistoffen. Hiervoor moet een lumbaalpunctie (ruggenprik) worden gedaan. Dit wordt met name gedaan bij een vermoeden van neuroborreliose (Aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel door Borrelia). Bij deze tests is de kans nog groter dat de uitslag negatief is terwijl men wel is geïnfecteerd.
Let op! Een negatieve test sluit de ziekte van Lyme niet uit. Ook is een positieve uitslag op zichzelf geen bewijs van de ziekte van Lyme. De resultaten van de testen moeten in combinatie met de andere informatie (ziektegeschiedenis, symptomen, e.d.) beoordeeld worden.
Er moet nagegaan worden of iemand een tekenbeet had, een rode uitslag (erythema migrans), en of de klachten daarna zijn ontstaan. Ook wordt de diagnose aannemelijker als andere ziekten zijn uitgesloten. De ziekte van Lyme kan diverse symptomen veroorzaken, maar de meeste daarvan zijn niet specifiek, ze komen ook bij andere ziekten voor. Wel maakt diversiteit van symptomen de ziekte van Lyme aannemelijker. De checklist kan gebruikt worden ter ondersteuning van de diagnostiek.
Let op! Als er na een tekenbeet een erythema migrans (meestal ringvormig, zich uitbreidende, rode uitslag) ontstaat, dan is dat bewijs voor een infectie; daarom moet men dan gelijk een antibioticumbehandeling krijgen. Er moet dus ook geen tijd worden verspild aan bloedonderzoeken. Hoe langer men wacht met behandelen, hoe moeilijker het is om te genezen.

*Lyme testen*
Als iemand wordt geïnfecteerd met de Lyme-bacterie, dan maakt het immuunsysteem antilichamen aan om de bacteriën te bestrijden. Met sommige testen probeert men deze antilichamen tegen de Lyme-bacterie aan te tonen.
Er zijn twee typen antilichamen waarop men test: IgM en IgG. IgM wordt door het lichaam als eerste aangemaakt en daarna IgG. Het duurt enige weken voordat er genoeg antilichamen zijn aangemaakt om aan te kunnen tonen. IgM verdwijnt meestal weer na enige maanden, maar kan ook aanwezig blijven als de bacteriën aanwezig blijven. IgG kan jaren in het lichaam blijven, ook nadat de bacterie uit het lichaam is.
Let op! De antilichamen beschermen niet of niet voldoende tegen een volgende infectie met Lyme-bacteriën. Als men dus genezen is, en opnieuw wordt geïnfecteerd, dan kan men opnieuw ziek worden. Men wordt dus niet immuun!

_Bron; Lymenet.nl_

----------


## Luuss0404

*ELISA en Western Blot*
De meest gebruikte testen bij de ziekte van Lyme zijn de ELISA en de Western Blot, waarbij zowel op IgM als IgG wordt getest. De ELISA toont alleen antilichamen aan, de Western Blot laat ook zien wélke antilichamen aanwezig zijn.
Bij de Western Blot wordt een strook gebruikt waarop banden (strepen) ontstaan: wb-banden. Deze banden staan voor de verschillende antilichamen; ze worden uitgedrukt in getallen: bijv. p34, p39, p41 of ook wel 34kDa, 39kDa, 41kDa.
Sommige van deze banden zijn specifiek voor de Lyme-bacterie, maar andere zijn aspecifiek, want die kunnen ook door antilichamen tegen iets anders dan de Lyme-bacterie ontstaan.
Het gaat in Nederland meestal als volgt: Men test eerst met de ELISA-test en alleen als deze positief is, dan test men daarna met de Western blot. Als de ELISA positief is, maar de Western blot is negatief, dan telt de uitslag van de Western blot.
Men zou altijd de Western Blot moeten doen, ook als de ELISA negatief is. Soms hebben mensen een negatieve ELISA, terwijl de Western Blot toch positief is! Ook zou een lab bij de Western Blot altijd volledig moeten weergeven welke banden zijn ontstaan.

*Aanbevolen laboratoria*
Voor deze onderzoeken zijn helaas geen standaardmethoden beschikbaar, zodat elk laboratorium zijn eigen procedures heeft.
Het is aan te beleven om gebruik te maken van laboratoria die altijd testen met een Western Blot, onafhankelijk van de uitslag van de ELISA. Ook zouden de banden bij de Western Blot altijd moeten worden opgegeven.
In Nederland voldoet Pro Health aan deze voorwaarde, en ook het LVF in Leeuwarden doet op verzoek een blot. Verder bevindt zich in Duitsland een ervaren laboratorium in Keulen dat hieraan voldoet: Laboratoriumsmedizin.

*Behandeling*
*Duur behandeling met antibiotica*
De ziekte van Lyme is een bacteriële infectie en wordt daarom bestreden met antibiotica. In Nederland volgen artsen meestal de CBO-richtlijnen, waarin maximaal 30 dagen antibiotica wordt aanbevolen. Dit zou voldoende zijn om alle Lyme-bacteriën te doden.
Vaak hebben mensen na een antibioticumbehandeling volgens de CBO-richtlijnen nog steeds klachten, of men voel zich enige tijd goed maar krijgt later toch weer klachten (persisterende klachten).
Als niet met microbiologisch onderzoek (kweek, PCR) is aangetoond dat er sprake is van persisterende infectie, dan wordt volgens de CBO-richtlijnen verondersteld dat alle Lyme-bacteriën zijn gedood en worden deze blijvende klachten post-Lyme-syndroom genoemd (post = na, achter).
Echter, het probleem hiervan is dat het nu juist vaak zo moeilijk is om de infectie aan te tonen. Volgens de ILADS zijn dergelijke veronderstellingen en methoden niet overtuigend en niet realistisch.

*De standpunten van de ILADS*
"Een overwicht van bewijsmateriaal wijst erop dat een actieve voortdurende besmetting de oorzaak van de blijvende symptomen in chronische Lyme is.
Er is nooit in de geschiedenis van deze ziekte één studie geweest die zelfs op de eenvoudigste manier bewijst dat 30 dagen van antibiotische behandeling de ziekte van Lyme geneest. Er is echter een overvloed aan documentatie in de V.S. en Europese medische literatuur dat met onderzoek van weefsel en kweek laat zien dat de korte kuren van antibiotische behandeling er niet in slagen om de Lyme-spirocheet uit te roeien.
Een ongecompliceerd geval van chronische Lyme vereist een gemiddelde van 6-12 maanden van hoge dosis antibiotische therapie. De terugkeer van symptomen en bewijsmateriaal van de voortdurende aanwezigheid van Borrelia burgdorferi wijst op de behoefte aan verdere behandeling. De zeer ernstige gevolgen van onbehandelde chronische blijvende Lyme-besmetting wegen zwaarder dan de potentiële gevolgen van antibiotische therapie op lange termijn.
Vele patiënten met de ziekte van Lyme hebben een behandeling nodig van 1-4 jaar, of tot de patiënt zonder symptomen is. Terugvallen komen voor en antibiotica ter onderhoud kunnen zijn vereist. Er zijn geen beschikbare tests om ons te verzekeren of het organisme is uitgeroeid of de patiënt is genezen."

*Wat kan ik als patiënt doen?*
Zorg er eerst voor dat u zelf goed geïnformeerd bent. Lees de informatie op deze website en op www.lymemed.nl en www.borreliose.nl. Kijk ook rond op het forum, hier staat nog veel meer informatie, met verhalen van patiënten, discussie over de richtlijnen, etc. Hier kunt u ook terecht voor al uw vragen rond de ziekte van Lyme.
Probeer daarna uw huisarts of behandelend specialist te informeren over de ziekte van Lyme. Zeer geschikt hiervoor zijn de ILADS-richtlijnen en het artikel De complexiteit van Lyme-borreliose. Tevens kun u uw arts wijzen op www.lymemed.nl, deze website biedt speciaal aan artsen praktische informatie voor de diagnose en behandeling van de ziekte van Lyme. Ook bevat deze website een besloten forum waar alleen artsen toegang tot kunnen krijgen.
Vraag uw arts om een diagnose en/of behandeling volgens de ILADS-richtlijnen, als u daar wat voor voelt. Wanneer u of uw arts testen wil laten verrichten, laat dit dan (òòk) bij een laboratorium doen dat altijd een Western Blot doet, zoals Pro Health in Nederland of Laboratoriumsmedizin in Keulen, Duitsland.

*Waarom de Lyme-bacterie zo hardnekkig is*
Als iemand net geïnfecteerd is, dan bevinden er zich eerst nog maar weinig Lyme-bacteriën in het lichaam en ook hebben ze zich nog niet verspreid. Maar de bacteriën zullen zich vermeerderen en zich verspreiden in het lichaam (dissemineren).
De bacterie trekt zich vaak terug uit het bloed en gaat in weefsels zitten die voor het immuunsysteem en antibiotica moeilijk te bereiken zijn, zoals in de gewrichten en in het centraal zenuwstelsel. Verder kan het immuunsysteem door de infectie worden aangetast.
De Lyme-bacterie heeft zeer geavanceerde overlevingsmechismen die hem beschermen in een vijandige omgeving. Zo kan hij behalve in de normale spirocheet-vorm, ook in andere vormen vóórkomen. Hieronder staan 2 voorbeelden:
 de cystische vorm, waarbij de bacterie in een beschermend hulsel zit, wat hem beschermt tegen antibiotica en het immuunsysteem.
 de L-vorm of celwandloze vorm, waarbij de celwand ontbreekt, zodat de bacterie onzichtbaar is voor het immuunsysteem en antibiotica die op de celwand inwerken (bijv. Amoxicilline), geen effect hebben.
Verder heeft de Lyme-bacterie een zeer lange delingstijd en kan hij zeer lang in een rustfase blijven. In deze toestand heeft antibiotica geen effect.

_Bron; Lymenet.nl_

----------

